

The Problem with App.Net - chmars
http://www.trevormkay.com/thoughts2013.html#ADN

======
grumblepeet
"You are seeing this page because website has reached CPU usage limit of the
server, and it was temporarily disabled."

One of the most annoying messages to be presented with on following a link. I
wonder if there is a cache anywhere of this? I'm dying to know what the
problem with App.Net is..

~~~
chmars
That did not take long! :(

The text is worth reading, I hope the site will be back online as soon as
possible …

Something like a default mirror of all links on the HN homepage would be
useful in such situations.

~~~
grumblepeet
I agree. Something like what IHackerNews does with Viewtext.org - the text
from the article is here:
[http://viewtext.org/article?url=http://www.trevormkay.com/th...](http://viewtext.org/article?url=http://www.trevormkay.com/thoughts2013.html#ADN)

~~~
chmars
Thanks, very useful!

------
lightyoruichi
Here's the Google cache link
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:B2ljkJQ...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:B2ljkJQGGfUJ:trevormkay.com/thoughts2013.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=my)

~~~
chmars
This Google Cache link does not show the originally linked article on App.net.

~~~
lightyoruichi
It's the first one

------
8ig8
If you have some time, I'd recommend this podcast with Dalton Caldwell laying
out his vision for App.net:

<http://www.muleradio.net/newdisruptors/13/>

For more, Zeldman has a similar discussion with Caldwell:

<http://5by5.tv/bigwebshow/84>

------
trevormkay
Sorry about the free hosting. Never expected to be on Hacker News :P

I've moved to better hosting, for the moment the temp URL to the article is:
<http://cp27.stablehost.com/~trevormk/thoughts2013.html#ADN>

~~~
atdt
Thanks; that was thoughtful. What about Wikipedia's sign-up process? I'd love
to hear your thoughts.

------
cstuder
The problem with App.Net seems to be an overheating CPU.

No Google cache available, as far as I can see.

~~~
kirb
The site owner needs to get a real host instead of an unreliable free host. (I
and many others have had bad experiences with 000webhost.)

------
narad
Due to HN effect, the Server seems to be down. I am getting CPU limit reached
error.

------
camus
The HN effect , make sure you can handle the load before submitting you news(
if it is yours ofcourse ).

~~~
trevormkay
Wasn't me who submitted. But here is the temp URL until hosting sorts itself
out <http://cp27.stablehost.com/~trevormk/thoughts2013.html#ADN>

